# Working WIN98SE boot disk with FDISK



## louisj23 (Jun 11, 2001)

I have just finished building my new computer with all new components. Hardware is fine, BIOS says everything is there but then I get the BOOT DISK FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER. OK, so I insert one of my FOUR win98se boot disks and get "INVALID SYSTEM DISK, REPLACE AND PRESS ENTER" I am assuming this is because after you set your BIOS the next thing you have to do is fdisk and format the hard drive, am I correct? If this is the next step does anyone have a working win98se boot disk with fdisk or a link to one that really works. This has been killing me! Thanks
Also, just to let you know...The floppy drive, and all connections are fine and I have the proper settings in BIOS and have tried launching my win98se disk from the CD drive first. None of this has worked.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What are some of the files on your bootdisk?


----------



## louisj23 (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh boy, off the top of my head I'm not sure since I have 4 of them Here they are from what I know... This is the site that I got them from http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html
PCI Discovery Boot Disk - IDE cdrom driver, mouse driver, a limited set of file manipulation tools, fdisk, format and sys. It also contains a fast XMS ramdrive program and two DOS-based PCI discovery tools written by Craig Hart and Marcus Hoetsveld respectively. This tool is useful for identifying PCI and AGP video cards, sound card, motherboard chipsets and other devices on the PCI Bus. 
I also have the Boot disk for MS Windows 98 Second Edition from the same site and I just downloaded Boot Disk Essentials also from that site.
The other one I have is an ultimate boot disk that I believe came from www.pcworld.com/downloads/fi...fid,8303,00.asp
I'm really sorry that I'm so stupid to not even know what's there, I've just been getting so fustrated that I'm not even looking anymore.
Also, was I correct in that this should be my next step after setting up my BIOS?


----------



## louisj23 (Jun 11, 2001)

I forgot to mention that I have yet to try the Boot Disk essentials disk because I wnated to make sure before I rip this computer apart again that I have a working boot disk.


----------



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

Here's a boot disk that cures many ills.

<url>http://dos,li5.org/download/bd.htm#TECHWORM,/url>


----------



## louisj23 (Jun 11, 2001)

Bad Link gfbrown, thank you very much for responding. could you check the link again maybe?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, just for fun, let's get one from here.....get the 98 boot disk, save it to your desktop on your working computer......then double click on it and follow instructions.....then boot the problem computer with that boot disk.......

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## louisj23 (Jun 11, 2001)

OK, I'm formatting it on to the floppy disk right now. Unfortuantely I have to go out now so I won't be able to try this until tonight. I will post back if this is a resolution. Thank you again for your help and check your Private Meassages for my thanks!!!


----------



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

Try again for a good link:

http://dos.li5.org/downloads/bd.htm#TECHWORM

and to see what is on the disk go here:

http://dos.li5.org/twfiles.htm


----------

